# Yummee Sand Fleas



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

Filks,

I just sent made a Bass Pro Shops order in prep for a trip down to Ocracoke later this month. On their website I found a soft lure by Carolina Lures called a "Yummee Sand Flea". They come in six colors in four packs for $2.59. I ordered three packs in colors that looked fairly "flea-esque" to me. I fingured if nothing else they would give me a back-up bait if sand fleas end up hard to find after Alex. Has anyone tried these things? If so, did you have any luck?


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

How do you fish sand fleas? 

I use a carolina rig, cast them and let them roll. Should I be jigging them or doing something else different?

Thx....


IB


----------



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

I haven't used them in OBX. I grew up on Myrtle Beach. I used them on the piers on a standard bottom rig and caught fish. I have since used them in a number of places and learned a little more (not as much as I'd like!) First I find a place where sand fleas are present either live in the water's edge or where I can find crushed shells telling me something's been feeding on them in the area. Then I like to ue a fishfinder rig with the lightest weight that will hold bottom.

Haven't caught any decent size pompano in years so I have high hopes for this vacation.


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

My last trip to Ocean Isle Beach NC produced 4 very nice red drum while I was fishing for pompano in the surf with sand fleas. While I enjoyed the action of the 21" drum, I'd really like to get into a school of pompano next week when I go back...

IB


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I talked to Jim at Carolina lures the other day about his "Fake Fleas" and swear that they are killer down in Fla. I haven't given them a fair test in Carolina yet.
When fishing them I use my standard 2 hook Pomp Rig.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Very interesting indeed.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...ee&sourceid=00406906946150090488&cmCat=BEFREE


Thanks for sharing the info on the new bait.

Got time on your hands?
http://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/product-index/8400-9100.html


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Speaking for my namesake, I'd never use a plastic flea. Why in the world would you use a fake of something that you can dig up dozens of for free?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sandflea's correct in my book..*

Plenty of fleas right at your feet.. As far as the rig,simpler the better.. Simply take a piece of 20lb flouro tie a surgeon's loop at both ends>> one for your running line with snap and one for the sinker. Tie a dropper loop in the middle and attach a no 2 gold kayle hook. You should be in business as long as you're in the right spot..Most times a lob,not a cast..


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

DD, what time of year do the fleas leave southern Hatteras?

CFT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good question and I don't know??*

 

I've seen them into Oct,but really haven't looked after that?? I'm too busy casting 8nbait after a drummie off the planks,or in the boat after a speck or looking for drummies to look..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey DD, my kids showed me something amazing a few years ago. We were fishing on the beach in January, well soaking bait really and one of the boys says "Hey Dad you want some sandfleas for bait". I said sure, but where you gonna get em.
He says "At the bottom of this hole". Sure enough he had dug a hole about 3' deep right at the high tide line and there were sandfleas down there. So my thought is They go Deep when it gets cold.

PS We have repeated the event a bunch of times.


----------



## reel-n-m-n (Oct 15, 2003)

A quick and simple question for those in the know. Is there a specific way to hook a sand flea? I've tried them in the past by hooking them thru the shell in the back, and only come back with the shell and nothing else.  There's gotta be a way so I can bring something in besides an empty hook. Thanks for any helop fellows!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The problem is not the way you hook'em, it's that the little nibblers. There is tiny stuff, 3' Sea Mullet, Pin Fish and all kinds of little creatures too small to get the hook. It sounds like you are hooking them right. If you want to do an experiment, try No.6 hooks and a half of a medium flea. See what happens.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

reel-n-m-n said:


> A quick and simple question for those in the know. Is there a specific way to hook a sand flea? I've tried them in the past by hooking them thru the shell in the back, and only come back with the shell and nothing else.  There's gotta be a way so I can bring something in besides an empty hook. Thanks for any helop fellows!


 If you really want to see something that can rob a sandflea,go sheepshead fishin....  

BTW Interesting,Wilber..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

DD I concur on the Sheepshead. I fished for them in clear water and watched them pick the bait and could not do anything about it.


----------



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

Appreciate the info on the abundance of the sand fleas on the OBX. I had ordered the Yummees as a back up because they've been spotty the last couple times I've been to Myrtle Beach.

Sheepshead are hard because they don't eat it, they crush it and suck the good part up, then spit it out. I used to fish for them a great deal. I found a system that worked for me around pilings and bridges (never used it on flats). I used a pencil cork with the concentric lines around it, put a buckshot below the bobber so that it stood straight up and any downward movement of the bobber was very visible. When the bobber descended a half inch I set the hook for all I was worth. IT worked pretty well.

Around structure the key was to have the bobber right up against the seawall or piling as the they feed facing the structure.


----------

